# Mantid at maybe L2



## sk8erkho (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay!! So, one of my Chinese appears to be at L2, approximately. When do i upgrade their diet to a larger fruitfly and then the crickets?


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2007)

There is no set time or stage of their life when you upgrade the food. Just whenever you think they can take larger food. At L2 I keep feeding fruit flies. L3 I may go to houseflies. Its really up to you and what food you think they can take. Or put some larger food in and see if they grab it.


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 3, 2007)

> Okay!! So, one of my Chinese appears to be at L2, approximately. When do i upgrade their diet to a larger fruitfly and then the crickets?


I have some ghost mantis babies they have not yet shed so they are as small as the species gets, some of them for there second feed had the larger variety of fruit fly, the first feed for all was the smaller fruit flies and i have only given the one feed with the larger ones but most took them

With the chinese being a larger species when adult i assume the babies are the same size or larger than mine so i would say they could take the larger variety or fruit fly now if they are happy to grab em

As crickets also come in all sizes i assume they could take micro/pinhead crickets now or next shed


----------

